# Oscar 2015: le nomination



## Snake (15 Gennaio 2015)

Annunciate le nomination per gli Oscar 2015 che verranno consegnati nella notte italiana tra il 22 e il 23 Febbraio. 

Ecco la lista completa

*Miglior film*
-American Sniper
-Birdman
-Boyhood
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-The Imitation Game
-Selma
-La teoria del tutto
-Whiplash

*Miglior regia*
-Alejandro G. Inarritu – Birdman
-Richard Linklater – Boyhood
-Bennett Miller – Foxcatcher
-Wes Anderson – Grand Budapest Hotel
-Morten Tydlum per La teoria del tutto

*Miglior attore protagonista*
-Steve Carell – Foxcatcher
-Bradley Cooper – American Sniper
-Benedict Cumberbatch – The Imitation Game
-Michael Keaton – Birdman
-Eddie Redmayne – La teoria del tutto

*Miglior attrice protagonista*
-Marion Cotillard – Due giorni, una notte
-Felicity Jones – La teoria del tutto
-Julianne Moore – Still Alice
-Rosamund Pike – L’amore bugiardo
-Reese Witherspoon – Wild

*Miglior attore non protagonista*
-Robert Duvall – The Judge
-Ethan Hawke – Boyhood
-Edward Norton – Birdman
-Mark Ruffalo – Foxcatcher
-J.K Simmons – Whiplash

*Miglior attrice non protagonista*
-Patricia Arquette – Boyhood
-Laura Dern – Wild
-Keira Knightler – The Imitation Game
-Emma Stone – Birdman
-Meryl Streep – Into the Woods

*Miglior sceneggiatura originale*
-Birdman
-Boyhood
-Foxcatcher
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-Lo sciacallo

*Miglior sceneggiatura non originale*
-American Sniper
-The Imitation Game
-Vizio di forma
-La teoria del tutto
-Whiplash

*Miglior film straniero*
-Ida (Polonia)
-Leviathan (Russia)
-Tangerines (Estonia)
-Timbuktu (Mauritania)
-Storie Pazzesche (Argentina)

*Miglior film d’animazione*
-Big Hero 6
-The Boxtrolls
-Dragontrainer 2
-Song of the Sea
-The Tale of the Princess Kaguya

*Miglior fotografia*
-Birdman
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-Ida
-Mr. Turner
-Unbroken

*Miglior montaggio*
-American Sniper
-Boyhood
-Grand Budapest
-The Imitation Game
-Whiplash

*Miglior scenografia*
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-The Imitation Game
-Into the Woods
-Mr. Turner

*Miglior costume*
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-Vizio di forma
-Into the Woods
-Maleficent
-Mr. Turner

*Miglior trucco e acconciature*
-Foxcatcher
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-Guardiani della Galassia

*Migliori effetti speciali*
-Captain America: The Winter Soldier
-Apes Revolution
-Guardians of the Galaxy
-Interstellar
-X-Men: Days of Future Past

*Miglior sonoro*
-American Sniper
-Birdman
-Interstellar
-Unbroken
-Whiplash

*Miglior montaggio sonoro*
-American Sniper
-Birdman
-Lo Hobbit
-Interstellar
-Unbroken

*Miglior colonna sonora originale*
-Grand Budapest Hotel
-The Imitation Game
-Interstellar
-Mr. Turner
-La teoria del tutto

*Miglior canzone*
-The Lego Movie
-Selma
-Beyond the Lights
-Begin Again
-Glen Campbell… I’ll be me

*Miglior documentario*
-Citizenfour
-Finding Vivian Maier
-Last Days in Vietnam
-The Salt of the Earth
-Virunga

*Miglior corto documentario*
-Crisis hotline: Veterans press 1
-Joanna
-Out Curse
-The Reaper
-White Earth

*Miglior cortometraggio*
-Aya
-Boogaloo and Graham
-Butter Lamp
-Parvaneh
-The Phone Call

*Miglior cortometraggio d’animazione*
-The Bigger Picture
-The Dam Keeper
-Feast
-Me and My Moulton
-A Single Life


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Gennaio 2015)

La repubblicanata di Clint gli è valsa due Oscar (immeritati imho)...

Pur non avendo ancora visto Foxcatcher, spero in Steve Carell miglior attore protagonista


----------



## Snake (15 Gennaio 2015)

trombati alla grande Nolan (prevedibile, scandaloso comunque che non ci sia in fotografia) e Fincher. La Streep potrebbe fare pure un film con Salemme e Checco Zalone tanto ce la mettono di deafult


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è veramente bello sto American Sniper???


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Gennaio 2015)

Vedo alcuni buoni film per quello che ho letto, ma in generale se questo è il meglio è un anno privo di grandissimi film oltre che ovviamente di capolavori


----------



## vota DC (15 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma è veramente bello sto American Sniper???



Non conosco nessuno che è riuscito a finire Boyhood, quindi c'è poca concorrenza.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma è veramente bello sto American Sniper???



Bel film si, non capolavoro però. Eastwood l'oscar lo doveva vincere con Gran Torino e (come effettivamente avvenuto) Milion Dollar Baby


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Bel film si, non capolavoro però. Eastwood l'oscar lo doveva vincere con Gran Torino e (come effettivamente avvenuto) Milion Dollar Baby


Che ne pensi del riconoscimento a Gli Spietati?


----------



## Brain84 (16 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che ne pensi del riconoscimento a Gli Spietati?



L'eredità di Eastwood verso il genere che l'ha consacrato e verso Sergio Leone e Don. Bellissimo. Eastwood poi non ha praticamente mai sbagliato un colpo, ha girato film bellissimi e altri meno belli, ma registicamente è indiscutibile e finchè regia e fotografia funzionano, non riesco a catalogare un film come brutto.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La repubblicanata di Clint gli è valsa due Oscar (immeritati imho)...



Mah semmai l'essere repubblicano (peraltro della fazione più liberal) gli ha (fino agli Spietati) sempre procurato l'ostracismo dei critici e dei giurati.

Inoltre, a parer mio ovviamente, di oscar gliene manca almeno uno, perchè è scandaloso che tra Bird, Un modo perfetto, Mistic river, Gran Torino e Letters from Iwo Jima non ne abbia vinto nemmeno uno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2015)

'L unico film che non ho visto di questi e Foxcatcher di cui si parla benissimo. Per adesso Whiplash e nettamente il migliore, un film semplicemente fantastico. Comunque credo che il premio andra o a Birdman(molto adatto alla Academy) o Boyhood per premiare il lavoro dietro il film, che e qualcosa di nuovo. Poi il film e validissimo ma non e fenomenale, nettamente inferiore a Whiplash per me.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma è veramente bello sto American Sniper???



No, e un film normalissimo che al momento ha tanto successo perche in America sono pazzi per il militare. Le cose che si leggono su Facebook...mi viene da spararmi per non vivere piu in un mondo con certa gente.


Il film ha diversi aspetti molto buoni(Eastwood sa cosa fa e Bradley Cooper e in grandissima forma e merita la nominazione), ma anche grandissimi difetti: Il carattere Chris Kyle non viene mai approfondito, poi io ho anche letto il libro e Kyle e un macho, razzista e in generale una persona molto antipatica(ha una logica e vista del monto pari a quella di un bambino di 12 anni). Questo non si vede nel Film e per me non e un caso che Eastwood ha preferito lasciare fuori questi aspetti per dipingerlo come eroe e buona persona(per quel po che si vede). Oltre a questo Eastwood prova di rubare un po della dramma di Enemy At The Gates e lo fa in modo pennoso, la grande scena della incontro "finale" e incredibilmente ridicola e completamente inventata da Eastwood. Quando vedi il film si nota proprio che e troppo assurda sta scena.

*Questa e la mia recensione scritta su un forum inglese:*
Very mixed feelings about this, mostly because I read the book and the guy (Chris Kyle) seemed to be an uTter bully and douche that revelled in displays of machoisim. Quite a few of his statements within the book make you shake your head and wonder if it really is an adult writing it.
This isn't translated onto the screen at all. Instead we get a way more positive character which makes sense for the movie to make him more likeable but simply isn't keeping true to his book. It has to be said that this isn't a biopic but rather a partially fictionalized version of events.

Clint Eastwood's direction is also a bit hit & miss IMO. While the ending is fantastic and the action scenes are always gripping, tense and perfectly choreographed with the bulked up Bradley Cooper putting in a great performance, the movie's main character stays rather flat throughout most of the movie which makes it rather difficult to care about him or the guys surrounding him. This may be due to the exposition which felt very rushed to me. We basically get a few early life sequences and then it's already SEAL training and deployment. While I get that his pre-military life isn't the most interesting, fleshing the character out a bit couldn't have hurt, alas, what I can't look past is the fact that the SEAL training sequences lasted all of 5 minutes. I mean...come on! That would have been very important, show us how he suffers and pulls through, make us care about him, show us how hard the training is. Nope, just some very, very rushed scenes and then we're already on a rooftop in Afghanistan. Yikes! This could and should have been done better.
Furthermore the movies has now fleshed out enemies which makes sense. That shouldn't be the case. He's a sniper and doing his job without knowing who he's shooting most of the time. Some may don't like this, I'm ok with this as it simply is how it is. However, Eastwood tried to address this issue by making it seem like a duel of snipers with an insurgent sniper was taking place. This felt like a very cheap and amateurish take on 'Enemy At The Gates'. Why? Does it make the movie better? No. Does it spark interest? No. It's just useless.
There also is a rooftop scene involving the other sniper which is extremely fictionalized and you can tell while watching. It's just incredibly cliched and made me sigh while watching it. Luckily after this horrid scene, we get the ending scenes which finally manage to make me care a bit more and particularly the ending hit all the right notes in the classic Eastwood-ian way.

It's a solid movie with some very good scenes but also some flaws I simply can't look past. I'm generally looking at military intervention from a neutral, scholarly position, so Americans may be - no scratch that - surely are more inclined to be emotionally involved even with a flat character, I'd like to hear what you guys thought after watching it.
Essentially it's a nice compagnion piece to The Hurt Locker but nowhere near as good as it. For me there are worlds between both movies(and also between AS and Zero Dark Thirty). Give it a watch but don't expect too much


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 'L unico film che non ho visto di questi e Foxcatcher di cui si parla benissimo. Per adesso Whiplash e nettamente il migliore, un film semplicemente fantastico. Comunque credo che il premio andra o a Birdman(molto adatto alla Academy) o Boyhood per premiare il lavoro dietro il film, che e qualcosa di nuovo. Poi il film e validissimo ma non e fenomenale, nettamente inferiore a Whiplash per me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie mille. Beh era scontato il fatto di farlo sembrare una persona buona. La morte è veramente molto, molto triste.

Ma Bradley quei 20 kg di muscoli (mangiava ogni 55 minuti!!!) in quanto tempo l'ha presi??? Ora li perde subito.


----------



## Jaqen (25 Gennaio 2015)

Only WES


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2015)

Interstellar meritava di più


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2015)

L'esclusione di Interstellar trovo che sia veramente una cattiveria a questa giro.
I film devo ancora vederli quasi tutti per giudicare. Così a simpatia mi viene da sperare che sia la volta buona per Edward Norton, che per la carriera che ha fatto meriterebbe di avere finalmente la statuetta, ma ripeto, devo ancora vedere tutto per giudicare.

PS: Con tutto il rispetto per Meryl, ma l'Academy ha veramente rotto le palle. E' la migliore di sempre, lo sappiamo tutti, non c'è bisogno che la continuino a nominare, togliendo spazio ad altre, per farcelo capire.


----------



## BB7 (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Boyhood:* Un esperimento ben riuscito, è un bel film ma manca qualcosa perchè sia eccezionale. *7*

*Grand Budapest Hotel:* Un ottimo film con una fotografia e una regia fantastiche. *8*

*The Imitation Game:* Davvero molto bello e intrigante, fa riflettere. *8*

*Birdman:* Un film geniale, forse un capolavoro. Recitazione e regia da Oscar. *9*

Fin'ora ho visto questi tra quelli nominati a miglior film. A mio parere vincerà giustamente Birdman, gli altri pur essendo ottimi film sono inferiori imho.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Gennaio 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Boyhood:* Un esperimento ben riuscito, è un bel film ma manca qualcosa perchè sia eccezionale. *7*
> 
> *Grand Budapest Hotel:* Un ottimo film con una fotografia e una regia fantastiche. *8*
> 
> ...



Guarda Whiplash. Basandomi sui tuoi voti penso che sara un 9 o 10 per te. A me e piaciuto decisamente piu di Birdman, il quale vedo anche un gradino sopra Imitation Game Boyhood(ma a parilivello con GBH, il miglior film die Wes Anderson per me). Whiplash e veramente fantastico


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Gennaio 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Boyhood:* Un esperimento ben riuscito, è un bel film ma manca qualcosa perchè sia eccezionale. *7*
> 
> *Grand Budapest Hotel:* Un ottimo film con una fotografia e una regia fantastiche. *8*
> 
> ...



Devo vedere boyhood, Andreson non mi piace ma è un mio gusto personale, ma comunque direi che possiamo quasi escluderlo dalla corsa. The imitation game e birdman molto belli, se devo giocarmi un centesimo lo punterei anch'io su quest'ultimo. Anche American Sniper può essere un candidato ma personalmente lo metterei sotto questi due.


----------



## BB7 (28 Gennaio 2015)

*Foxcatcher:* Un film esageratamente lento, a tratti esasperante. *6,5*

*Whiplash:* Senza dubbio il miglior film musicale che io abbia mai visto. *9*

Ho visto anche questi due nei giorni scorsi. Whiplash a questo punto lo vedo come potenziale sorpresa, un film incredibile che apre uno spunto di riflessione molto interessante, oltre ad essere diretto in modo eccezionale. L'ho messo alla pari di Birdman ma preferisco di poco quest'ultimo e se consideriamo il tema continuo a pensare che sia il favorito. Foxcatcher non l'ho proprio digerito, amo i film che si prendono i loro tempi ma in questo caso mi è sembrato tutto poco collegato. Si salva solo perchè parla di una storia vera.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Febbraio 2015)

The imitation game è incredibilmente sopravvalutato.
Keira è imbarazzante e sembra di vedere una puntata di Sherlock.
io sono rimasto incantato da Ralph Fiennes in Grand Budapest Hotel, ma probabilmente....solo io..


----------



## Snake (2 Febbraio 2015)

visto Gone Girl, a parte che non si capisce come non sia nominato a miglior film, se non danno l'Oscar alla Pike è un crimine, è CLAMOROSA.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Febbraio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> visto Gone Girl, a parte che non si capisce come non sia nominato a miglior film, se non danno l'Oscar alla Pike è un crimine, è CLAMOROSA.


pure io l'ho visto ieri sera... bellissimo  2ore e mezza volate


----------



## DR_1 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Gli ultimi due messaggi mi hanno spinto a guardare Gone Girl e direi che mi aggiungo a questi utenti nel dire che se non danno l'oscar alla Pike sarebbe sacrilego, superlativa.

Il film ti tiene lì fino alla fine senza mai annoiarti quasi e il finale non è poi così scontato.


----------

